
Ask HN: Recourse Against My ISP's False Advertising? - halis
My internet becomes completely unusable for all other purposes when downloading at about 6MB&#x2F;sec.<p>I am paying for 50MB&#x2F;sec.<p>Can I do anything about this? Are they throttling me?
======
danielvf
Perhaps you are confusing mega bytes per second with mega _bits_ per second?
Internet speeds are usually sold in bits per second, while file transfer
speeds are usually reported in bytes per second.

Let's do the math.

50/8 = 6.25

Subtract a little for overhead and 6 megabytes per second sounds reasonable.

------
sjs382
On a quick glance, with those numbers cited, it appears that you may have
fallen into the Mbits/Mbytes trap.

